# Our Lilly



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

This is our Lilly, she got bitten by another dog so thats why there is a shaved patch... poor baby She is 18 months old and very beautiful and full of mischief


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahhh poor Lily. She is lovely x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww I hope she has recovered from the trauma alright. She is very sweet


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! She was okay just a little wobbly. She had a cone on but the bite was getting better so we took it off happily


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor thing how awful for you both I hope she's ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor girl, look at her posing for the photo


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor Lilly. Glad to here she's recovering! How did it happen??


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

She's much better now - she just has a big shaved patch! We were at the park, and she was off the lead, she went up to this other fluffy dog to say hi and the other dog just started attacking her. The owner of the other dog got her dog off and we left. At first we didn't notice the bite. But she soon started licking the patch and we noticed the (small) gash. After we took her to the vet and she got the cone on she was all depressed...
But luckily she is perfectly back to normal now. It was nothing really serious.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is great that it was nothing serious.
Poor lilly. Glad she is back to normal.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news its not noticable on the picture .. although could be my eye sight lol x


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

You're right Wilfiboy, you can't see it in the picture but I thing that's because the picture is so small. I don't know how to make it bigger!


----------

